# Firefox 3 & f8-Flash10 hangs when navigating away from page



## monty_hall (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody know how to resolve this?  Same w/ flash9.


----------



## hydra (Jun 14, 2009)

You can try to run the windows version with wine or to use VirtualBox for example.


----------



## axeexcess (Jun 14, 2009)

Whenever that happens I just do a 'killall npviewer.bin'.

For what it's worth.


----------



## darcsis (Jun 14, 2009)

*very weird*

my firefox3 + f8-flashplugin10 does not hang. each time I load a page containing some flash videos, it just stops responding for couple of seconds, then everything goes fine. This works after a fresh install of the whole system.

I don't know what's going on there... some time ago I just couldn't get firefox3 + f8-flashplugin10 work together. If it worked, it had no sound... or just like you reported, it crashed...


----------

